# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  IXL Tastic Sensation Fan stopped working

## taylorbrown

My exhaust fan has just stopped working.  It is not obstructed by anything.  Does anyone know if there is a reset switch on the thing or should I just get a tradie in to fix it?

----------


## applied

Call someone there's a very good chance there's a broken wire in there from the vibration.

----------


## martrix

mine sometimes needs a bit of help to get spinning. I think the bearings or whatever it spins on (bushes maybe) are stuffed.

----------


## taylorbrown

Thanks - Sounds like a sparky is required.

----------


## dadovfor

I have the same problem ... the fan in a 10 year old ixl sensation has stopped working, but the light and 4 x heater lamps are fine. 
I took it out and gave it a good vacuum; checked for loose wires; gave the fan an encouraging push or two ... but nothing. 
A new unit is around $220 at Bunnings Taren Point ... haven't checked The Good Guys yet ... so: 
Is a sparky likely to do anything other than replace the whole unit?  (I can't imagine it would be viable to replace just the fan?). 
The warranty on a new sensation is 5 years, do I consider myself lucky to have got 10 years (or more) and just get it replaced?

----------


## LinesElectrical

I have in the past managed to repair them when the wires break causibg the fan or lights or everything to fail but usually it is just as easy and cheap to go for a replacement of the entire unit.

----------


## M.V. Electrical

Just be careful not leave the heat lamps on for any extended period of time while the fan is out of action - the fan also serves to cool the unit the during normal operation. 
Glenn www.mountainvillageelectrician.com.au

----------


## dadovfor

> I have in the past managed to repair them when the wires break causibg the fan or lights or everything to fail but usually it is just as easy and cheap to go for a replacement of the entire unit.

  I have the feeling that's going to be the best option ... thanx.    

> Just be careful not leave the heat lamps on for any extended period of time while the fan is out of action - the fan also serves to cool the unit the during normal operation.

   Thanks for the tip.  With the weather beginning to turn, I'd better get on to this.

----------


## Smurf

It's quite possible to buy a replacement fan motor via an electrical wholesaler. I'm not sure how commonly done it is in practice but I got one a few years ago.

----------


## dadovfor

Thanks Smurf ... I've heard that suggested.   
But with sourcing a part and then labour, it's sounding like I'd be up for the same sort of money as just getting it replaced. 
We live in a throw-away world.  :No:

----------

